# Anyone been accepted over the BMI limit?



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello all

I hope this is the right place to post this! I've asked my clinic but it seems too good to be true so I'm just wondering if anyone else has any experience.

The clinic I had an appointment at a few days ago says on it's website that to egg share you must have a BMI under 30. My BMI is 36, but the dr I saw for my consult didn't mention my weight (maybe I don't look as big as I am haha) and it was only when I questioned it that he made any notes about my weight. He said it was fine and as long as my AMH and screening results come back ok it won't be a problem to accept me.

It seems just too good to be true. Of course I need to wait until my AMH results come back, and then as long as they're ok pay £500 for the screening tests. I've been trying my hardest to lose weight and it's coming off slowly, but I'm about 3 stone away from a BMI of 30!

I've emailed them again to double check, but was just wondering if anyone else had been accepted even though they were over the limit. In all honesty, I will be a little annoyed if it's true because I would have eggshared years ago had I known they'd accept me! It was only in the course of a consult about IUI that I mentioned egg sharing and it was brought up.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hiya! 
I egg shared at the crgw in 2012 and my bmi was about the same, I remember thinking it's too good to be true! They are more concerned with your Amh which is how it should be although I will encourage you to stay healthy as poss as carrying a baby is hard work  
Good luck with your treatment. My egg share worked for both me and my recipent first time so goes to show being a slightly higher number doesn't necessarily mean it won't work  xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

I egg shared with the same bmi, 

Good luck 

Nic
Xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you both so much! It does indeed seem to good to be true, but it's only weight - I can lose it if I really, really have to I guess. Just so happy that this could be an option for me


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

nichub said:


> I egg shared with the same bmi,
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


Nic I was on your egg share thread back in 2012 I am so thrilled for you!! Just noticed your timer!! Hope your feeling well 
Hannah xx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks chuck, about time I reckon I've had my fair share of cycles 

Nic
Xx


----------



## tizzy03 (Jun 19, 2014)

Our clinic accepts bmi under 35 providing you are losing weight x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks again all, I've officially been accepted so very happy


----------



## HJones0809 (Nov 1, 2010)

That's great news! Hopefully they won't keep you long x


----------

